# Shower help



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

So i have my shower walls pretty much framed. 

6'x5', I am thinking a 48"~ bench along both the exterior wall and partition wall starting in the back corner. With corner shelving on both sides .

2 shower heads, not sure if I want them ceiling or wall mounted

I would also like to move this imitation glass block window from downstairs to the shower wall. 

Also going to add a couple towel hooks on the wall to the left of the entry.


Full tile floor and walls. What do I need to take into consideration? I think I've put down 10 tiles in my life, never done a shower myself before


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Glass block is seriously out of style. Remove it, don't move it.

Do 1 head on the wall and 1 on the ceiling.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Those windows need to be tempered.

Blocking, lots of blocking. Especially where your shower door is going to attach. I don't know how many new builds or remodels I do that they didn't think about blocking for the hinges. If you are doing a 3/8 heavy door, you want stout blocking. It is recommended to have 2x material side by side instead or flat, but I don't know if it really makes much difference if you pretrial, just make sure you do it like a buck, so it can't deform towards the wall.

Blocking for any future grab bars might be nice.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Big Johnson said:


> Glass block is seriously out of style. Remove it, don't move it.
> 
> Do 1 head on the wall and 1 on the ceiling.


Not at all out of style, it is used a lot in contemporary/ industrial designs


not all glass block has to be tempered to be in a shower, as long as the manufacturer has tested the window to meet the code requirements it is good. The manufacturer should have the paperwork for it. I have no idea how it is tested but the little piece of paper is all my inspector wanted to see.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Why the odd angle on the door wall?


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Warren said:


> Why the odd angle on the door wall?


That is just how it worked out, no sense having a 12" space between the tub and shower walls, and with the angle the corners will transition smoothly.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm assuming the faux glass block is approved sense the old master tub was under it.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Definitely some kind of plastic, has a little give to it


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

If you're busy enough, just do what you like to specialize in and hire a guy. There are so many tiny ways to f** it up other wise.

But if you want to have at it, take a look at the john bridge tile forums and use their liberry.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> If you're busy enough, just do what you like to specialize in and hire a guy. There are so many tiny ways to f** it up other wise.
> 
> But if you want to have at it, take a look at the john bridge tile forums and use their liberry.


Couldn't agree more. most baths are ruined by improper installs, not by age. Finding a tile guy worthy of the title, now that's a different story....


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Most folks get faked out by pics on somebody's mobile phone. Worthless, except having a lot of pics kind of stands for "something". Yet these are some of the biggest bullchitters anyway, at least around here.

Definitely separate the prep/build methods from the tilework, when assessing who to hire. Prep method is key. Any "artist" can do great tilework to cover up the sins, at least for a while.

I would head to a tile supplier and get a few names on who buys a lot of Schluter or Wedi, the give one of them a call.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> Most folks get faked out by pics on somebody's mobile phone. Worthless, except having a lot of pics kind of stands for "something". Yet these are some of the biggest bullchitters anyway, at least around here.
> 
> Definitely separate the prep/build methods from the tilework, when assessing who to hire. Prep method is key. Any "artist" can do great tilework to cover up the sins, at least for a while.
> 
> I would head to a tile supplier and get a few names on who buys a lot of Schluter or Wedi, the give one of them a call.


I know the people to refer me a good tile guy. I know a couple builders that have extremely high standards and a customer who owns sever al flooring stores. Possibly hiring out all of my tile is a real consideration.

I bought tile for my kitchen a few years ago and my boss was supposed to come teach me because he wanted me to learn it. He broke 4 separate weekends he was supposed to come over and help me so I returned it and threw down sheet vinyl.

I still may try it I don't know, I've been told I would be great at it


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

A&E Exteriors said:


> I know the people to refer me a good tile guy. I know a couple builders that have extremely high standards and a customer who owns sever al flooring stores. Possibly hiring out all of my tile is a real consideration.
> 
> I bought tile for my kitchen a few years ago and my boss was supposed to come teach me because he wanted me to learn it. He broke 4 separate weekends he was supposed to come over and help me so I returned it and threw down sheet vinyl.
> 
> I still may try it I don't know, I've been told I would be great at it


No doubt you can do it, but how much time do you have? Doing a bath correctly is lot of chit..the tiling is the least of it (but important, too).


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

My thoughts:
Schluter Systems Kerdi or equivalent. The foam walls work great too. 
No need for more than one small bench. A niche or two is a requirement. Depending on bench location a small niche opposite to rest the legs on while shaving and sitting. Well rounded for comfort of the foot, and/or angled.
Steam shower-ish. Tile the ceiling, and have the glass go way up, if not to the ceiling.
Panasonic Whisper fan on a timer.
Glass is a pain...use more glass for the shower door and walls, since natural daylight is nice to have. Setup a nice place to store the needed glass squeegee. 
A nice 10-12" overhead rain shower head. On the wall mount a Euro style bar with a hand shower. 
Curbless shower. Okay I just like them, but they require more work, since you have to cut down the joists, and possibly add more structure. They also require a more costly drain.
Always flat stones on the floor, or tile.
Windows and skylights to let in lots of natural daylight. Safety glass if needed.
No clay tiles, as they chip too easily. Corian is cool! Porcelain or natural stone. Uggg...I am so sick of brown anything. Make sure they will be easy to clean long term.
Water temp settings, so all you have to do is turn the shower on or off. I have been happy using Hansgrohe, which can also control a dual shower head. On-off-both. 

John Bridge forum is awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> No doubt you can do it, but how much time do you have? Doing a bath correctly is lot of chit..the tiling is the least of it (but important, too).


It will really boil down to what is going on when we get to that point I guess. I already know my problem will be in picking color and pattern as normal straight runs just will not do for me. Unless I hire it out of course because then I'm sure say pinwheel on a 45° angle will be mighty labor intensive and expensive...lol


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I also know the devil is always in the prep details, properly sloped mud bed, floated walls, etc


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

doing it yourself on a 2nd bath is much less stressful than on one like that.

The angles may look cool but add in a bench and it can create problems you may not realize until it is too late


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I know a guy that does a lot of showers.........but I wouldn't let him do one on my job or in my own house.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

https://www.schluterevents.com/admin/documents/Battle Creek MI August P1 2017.pdf


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

MarkJames said:


> Most folks get faked out by pics on somebody's mobile phone. Worthless, except having a lot of pics kind of stands for "something". Yet these are some of the biggest bullchitters anyway, at least around here.
> 
> Definitely separate the prep/build methods from the tilework, when assessing who to hire. Prep method is key. Any "artist" can do great tilework to cover up the sins, at least for a while.
> 
> I would head to a tile supplier and get a few names on who buys a lot of Schluter or Wedi, the give one of them a call.



There are 3 big tile suppliers around here, they won't even talk to you unless you have an account or someone with an account calls them and gives them your name and gives them specific information that they're allowed to share with you. It's downright crazy. Never encountered anything like it before.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Big Johnson said:


> There are 3 big tile suppliers around here, they won't even talk to you unless you have an account or someone with an account calls them and gives them your name and gives them specific information that they're allowed to share with you. It's downright crazy. Never encountered anything like it before.


That's nuts. Where are you located?

Around here, sometimes the showroom guy (or lady) is the one to quietly slip you a business card. Many of ours will do that. 

Or size up the folks doing material pick-ups and ask for a card in the lot.


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

Is that wall to the left where the tub is? If so make that about 6" or so above the tub deck with glass on top. 
Almost every shower like that I'm ripping out and making it glass walled. 

Tile made easy: durockshowersystem.com
Foam board walls and their custom shower pan program. 
Follow simple instructions, plane or shim any wavy studs before installing. 
Ardex is my favorite thinset, but there's plenty of other good ones out there. 
Mapei Flexcolor CQ for grout.
Large tiles, use a tile leveling system.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Big Johnson said:


> There are 3 big tile suppliers around here, they won't even talk to you unless you have an account or someone with an account calls them and gives them your name and gives them specific information that they're allowed to share with you. It's downright crazy. Never encountered anything like it before.


That is nonsense, so there is no retail tile sales in your area? Are you sure you are not talking about a distributor rather than retail showroom?


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

rrk said:


> That is nonsense, so there is no retail tile sales in your area? Are you sure you are not talking about a distributor rather than retail showroom?


You can go to Home Depot, lowes, menards but not the professional tile shops. They have showrooms but only for their account holders and their customers. I **** you not. They won't even talk to you on the phone.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Big Johnson said:


> You can go to Home Depot, lowes, menards but not the professional tile shops. They have showrooms but only for their account holders and their customers. I **** you not. They won't even talk to you on the phone.


What city/area is this?


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> What city/area is this?


Grand Rapids Michigan. 

He isn't lying.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

SouthonBeach said:


> Is that wall to the left where the tub is? If so make that about 6" or so above the tub deck with glass on top.
> Almost every shower like that I'm ripping out and making it glass walled.
> 
> Tile made easy: durockshowersystem.com
> ...




Yeah, the tub is going next to the shower and they will share a wall


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

I'd make that wall between the tub and shower as much glass as I could. Make it feel open.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I like that idea


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Grand Rapids Michigan.
> 
> He isn't lying.


So let me get this straight...If I were to go to one of the Genessee Tile counters (contractor side, for example) and ask for a name or two of contractors/installers that buy from them, they're going to give me nothing? I can see it happening when other customers are around, but otherwise it sounds nuts.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> So let me get this straight...If I were to go to one of the Genessee Tile counters (contractor side, for example) and ask for a name or two of contractors/installers that buy from them, they're going to give me nothing? I can see it happening when other customers are around, but otherwise it sounds nuts.


More than likely. I sent my boss (same one who offered but never showed for my kitchen) and our customer to one and they wouldn't give them the time of day. It is where I used to buy grout for the reptile hides I made...no idea why they sold to me. I think they found my product interesting


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

A&E Exteriors said:


> More than likely. I sent my boss (same one who offered but never showed for my kitchen) and our customer to one and they wouldn't give them the time of day. It is where I used to buy grout for the reptile hides I made...no idea why they sold to me. I think they found my product interesting


Geez, they sound uppity. Next time tell them you're going to send all your clients and referrals to The Tile Shop.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I agree on the glass wall. Then just have it open with no door if you are tiling the whole floor. Just did a shower panel on one. It looks good and is great for resale value.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

MarkJames said:


> So let me get this straight...If I were to go to one of the Genessee Tile counters (contractor side, for example) and ask for a name or two of contractors/installers that buy from them, they're going to give me nothing? I can see it happening when other customers are around, but otherwise it sounds nuts.



You could probably pull in the parking lot by the contractor loading dock and wait for a tiler to load up but how are you going to know the quality of their work. Same as if you get a referral from the counter lady. They don't ever see the finished product. 

Genessee, Dal and Virginia are all the same. I only have "experience" with G & D but I've been told Virginia is the same. 

Anyways, sounds like Andy knows someone so time to get back to his topic. 

I know that his size shower done with basic tile, 100% professional with all Schluter stuff and a real mud pan, one small niche and a basic seat is going to be at least $6K. That's with him installing drywall on the inside with no mud. If you mud, you have to prime the mud. You can [carefully] use grey mesh tape and thinset on any taper joints. Or avoid taper joints. Or have your installer use kerdi board instead of membrane


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I know of a decorative builders hardware supplier who for 40 years or so would not sell retail, one of the owners hated people. Just about everyone.

When he retired the started to sell retail and their business increased at least 20 fold, quadrupled the size of the building and staff.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

rrk said:


> I know of a decorative builders hardware supplier who for 40 years or so would not sell retail, one of the owners hated people. Just about everyone.
> 
> When he retired the started to sell retail and their business increased at least 20 fold, quadrupled the size of the building and staff.


The gene see will sell retail but you'll pay $6 for $1.5 tile. They don't know the price and don't want to sell it to you so it takes them a long time to look it up. You can go look in their showroom for ideas. Just tell them you were sent in by your tile guy. When they ask who, just say mr Johnson. If they press for a company name you just tell them you found him on Craigslist and only know him by Richard Johnson and he'll be placing the order.

I went in once to do a pickup and they had my name ok'd by my sub but I was still treated like the plague. Weird place. 

I'd avoid them if possible. One of our Home Depots has a nice selection and there's alwYs the internets.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

MarkJames said:


> Geez, they sound uppity. Next time tell them you're going to send all your clients and referrals to The Tile Shop.


The Tile Shop will work with anyone and give out contractors but they have no idea what kind of work they do and tell you so. Plus, my local TTS seems to carry what one of my local HD's carry for 30% more $$$$.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

A&E Exteriors said:


> I know the people to refer me a good tile guy. I know a couple builders that have extremely high standards and a customer who owns sever al flooring stores. Possibly hiring out all of my tile is a real consideration.
> 
> I bought tile for my kitchen a few years ago and my boss was supposed to come teach me because he wanted me to learn it. He broke 4 separate weekends he was supposed to come over and help me so I returned it and threw down sheet vinyl.
> 
> I still may try it I don't know, I've been told I would be great at it



I wouldn't recommend your first tile job being a shower, especially that shower. It will take you 2 months (at least), everyday after work and weekends. 

If you need design help, check out Town & Country on Leonard and Fuller. They'll sell you just the supplies too, if you decide to do it yourself.


----------

